# Hock stiffness



## ajgrindon (15 November 2017)

My 20 year old Arab cross mare has recently been experiencing stiffness in her nearside hock which is currently worse when going up or down hill. I think it stems from her doing her usual trick of rearing and spinning when trying to load her a couple of weeks ago. Ive given her a couple of weeks off but not sure where to go from here. Has anyone experienced something similar before? And does anyone have any advice please? TIA.


----------



## Leo Walker (15 November 2017)

You need a vet to look at her. It could be anything from the start of arthritis through to an SI strain and everything in between


----------



## nikkimariet (16 November 2017)

Most likely linked to her age. Would get a vet to xray and go from there.


----------



## Shay (17 November 2017)

If she is still stiff after two weeks off I would get the vet.  I have a 24 year old who can come out a bit stiff from time to time.  But it never lasts more than a few hours after turnout.  If he was still stiff 24 hours later I would have the vet.  He is in reasonable work, exercised 3 - 4times a week.  Occasionally hunted - he's getting on a bit to hunt every week now.


----------

